# porter cable planer ?



## Zipperjack (Apr 5, 2013)

Thinking on getting a porter cable planer the one Lowes carries any opinions on this planer?


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

I have it and I like it a lot. Nice and smooth. I hope to get a wider one some day but for now this one is great.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

i'd look to CL for a better planer at the same or lower cost. ridgid 4330/1s, both thre knife planers, are usually available for $250- $300 and are very well regarded 13" benchtop planers. even an older ridgid tp1300, usually seen for $200-$250, is a better two knife planer than the PC.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Zip,

When I saw your post, my first thought was "Who makes it?". Lowe's changed the brand of a lot of their larger power tools to PC a few years ago. For example, their Hitachi scroll saw was replaced with a PC but on close inspection, it was a new model of the Hitachi (or by whoever made the Hitachi).

I looked around a bit and the planer you asked about appears to be identical to a Delta T305. 



 A major complaint about them is snipe, due apparently to no cutter-head lock.

The PC planer had good reviews on Lowe's site and appears to be decent for the money. I'd personally rather go with DeWalt or maybe a Ridgid (lifetime service plan). A few years ago I bought a used DeWalt 733 and have been more than happy with it.

HD has a Steel City in the same price range ($290) and it does have a cutter-head lock. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Steel-Ci...Bench-Top-Planer-40100/203012638#.UXvWZsorcS0

Bill


----------

